# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين العراق >  قانون الاستثمار العراقي

## أم خطاب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


قوانين دولة العراق 



من أهم أهداف الموقع هو تكوين مكتبة قانونية عربية شاملة ... ليستنير بها رجل القانون فى طريقة لتحقيق العدالة 


موسوعة القوانين العراقية


مرفق 



1- قانون الاستثمار العراقي


نرجوا أن تتحق منه الإستفادة .



نتمنى أن نصل لمستوي الخدمة التى ترضيكم 



منقول للفائدة العامة 
أم خطـــasــاب

----------

